# Guns vs. Morals



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

> Look at that...we decided to treat y'all to another show this week. Or make up for the last one. Either way here it is and it's a good un. Unlike politicians we will give you FACTS on just how much pollution "Green Energy" causes. Mokeypox is going to kill you if you do butt stuff AND we discuss the recent school shooting. These things didn't happen with this much frequency 40 or 50 years ago. So what changed? We dive in and sort it out.











Guns vs. Morals


Look at that...we decided to treat y'all to another show this week. Or make up for the last one. Either way here it is and it's a good un. Unlike politicians we will give you FACTS on just how much pollution "Green Energy" causes. Mokeypox is going to kill you if you do butt stuff AND we discuss...




www.podomatic.com


----------

